# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Seeking art handlers throughout the US

## Art Installer Network

Art Handler Network is looking for help in Miami, NYC, Chicago, LA, Dallas, Denver, Seattle and Boston.

$27/hour (wages) + $27/day (expenses). Paid quickly, no 1099's, flexible scheduling, opportunities for travel.

Please register at http://ArtHandlerNetwork.com

Thanks!

----------

